# Who is the South East or Kent Rep?



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

As title....

Appears nothing has been organised for a long time and yet we used to have regularish meets and cruises?!

I know people come and go but we might have a better "flock" than we think now.

ta


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

Why don't you try and organise something, I'd happily try and come along, Surrey/Kent are fine for me.
I'm sure there must be a few of us.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Oldcrow is the TTOC rep for that area, but not posted on the TTF since Nov 2014, so now is your chance. :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry but not looking for the extra work at the minute....

To rep properly takes time and I have non spare!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hardrhino said:


> To rep properly takes time and I have non spare!


Hi, I agree & it can be a thankless job.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I agree & it can be a thankless job.
> Hoggy.


It can Hoggy.... Some (not all I know) people rock up... Enjoy the drive out (that you recce'd days\weeks before :roll: ) and then grab some lunch (at the nice pub you checked out beforehand to make sure its good! :roll: ) without a hand shake or acknowledgment....

When we do the trips abroad we travel there beforehand, check out the hotel/s and drive the areas.
At least with the trips some of this cost can be covered but with the local meets it can't.

If I had free time I would be interested... However that doesn't mean I wouldn't help a rep out or organise something myself.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I would be up for a meet, I've also done the Regional leader/rep role before on other forums but work commitments at present would prove difficult for me to do it justice. If you still need one further down the line I would happily take it on.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Where are you based Hardrhino?


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi Adam i live in hastings and always up for a gathering


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Rs adam said:


> Hi Adam i live in hastings and always up for a gathering


Sounds good, hopefully we can get something organised over the coming weeks.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Is there a list of members in the SE available somewhere?r


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Near Maidstone.... 
Need to see more names appear here to make a meet viable though....


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi I'm near Guildford and would be up for a meet


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Hardrhino said:


> Near Maidstone....
> Need to see more names appear here to make a meet viable though....


You're on my doorstep! I'm just outside of Maidstone.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

About 10mins north of Maidstone....


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Small world. Is anyone going to take the bull by the horns with this area and organise a meet?


----------



## LewisH (Feb 16, 2015)

I an fro Horsham and would be interested in a local meet. I am no in a position to arrange one though.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm from Horsham and have organised a couple of minor meets earlier this year simply because no one else has, I'm sure we can work something out. I'll have a think, I know a few others from Kent, Sussex & Surrey who might be up for a meet too.


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Over in Sunny Horndean and up for a meet.

Iain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

MichaelAC said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm from Horsham and have organised a couple of minor meets earlier this year simply because no one else has, I'm sure we can work something out. I'll have a think, I know a few others from Kent, Sussex & Surrey who might be up for a meet too.


Something in the new year would be good.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey! one more here from Worthing would come


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Another interested southerner


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

I am up for it as well

Up near Brands


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

Yep, me too... based near Gatwick.


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

We had a brekkie meet earlier this year that was pretty well turned out.
I'm down in ashford but I'm a sporadic poster at best.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Would anybody be up for a drive and also get some dinner from somewhere  ?


----------



## SCL73 (Dec 10, 2015)

Near Bluewater and yes up for a meet.


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Rs adam said:


> Would anybody be up for a drive and also get some dinner from somewhere  ?


Always good.
If there's enough interest why not head somewhere for a photoshoot?


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Mr Funk said:


> Re: Who is the South East or Kent Rep?
> by Mr Funk » Today, 07:18
> 
> Rs adam wrote:
> ...


. That sounds like a really good idea I would be up for that


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

I went to Goodwood Motor Circuit (near Chichester, West Sussex) and was told we could meet at their café if that's any good for you all.

Plenty to see and good parking/tea


----------



## MiniMadGav (Jan 3, 2016)

Has there been any more thought on a Kent/South East meet? I've just bought my first TT and would love to meet other owners for tips/advice.

Im in Ashford, so anywhere in Kent, East Sussex works for me. Any excuse for a drive!


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll be up for meeting and a drive gav as my car is exactly the same as yours lol and only live in hastings


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Seems to be interest.....

So let's do this!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1180306

The A272 is a cracking road if you get a bit of space to play so the drive from Kent is good.

This doesn't need to be a full on meet, it's a cafe with a car park so a casual arrangement of a date should suffice.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

looks like there is a date now...

*Sunday 31st January 2016 at Goodwood Circuit from 09.00 to say 11.00?*

Make it if you can


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi All, hope you can make it this SUNDAY :lol:

Goodwood Motor racing circuit is Near Chichester, West Sussex. The post code for it is PO18 0PH

Use main entrance on Claypit Lane. Café is 50 metres in on your left. You can explore once in the circuit grounds as there is a working airfield there too. Access to the garages maybe restricted and for sure you won't get onto the track  but you may enjoy driving through the tunnel, just look out for others coming the other way :roll:

I was thinking if we said 9 till 11 it would make it casual and let everyone come and go as they wanted. I have asked if this 'meet' is ok and it was but also the cafe is a popular meet for other car clubs so doubt we will have the place to ourselves. See you all there


----------

